# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  من النصاريات

## أبو سلطان

**
*سلمت يداك .. وبارك الله لك في جهودك .*
 

*السلام عليكم* 
*بما إننا في محرم الحرام أو نستقبله عن قريب إن شاء الله فلا بد من تخصيص شطر من عملنا في هذا المنتدى المبارك لأجله ففبه استشهد الحسين ابن علي عليه السلام* 
*فألسلام عليك يا أباعبد الله الحسين و على الأرواح المستشهدة بين يديك*  
*إبن نصار رحمة الله عليه ذاك الناعي الحسيني العظيم نظم نعيه الطويل في أبا عبد الله و في أنصاره عليهم جميعا أفضل الصلاة و السلام شعرا أسماه النصاريات و قال:* 
*الكون أظلم ابعج الخيل و اغبر *** و شع ابلمعة الأنصار و ازهر*
*احتوف هايجه أو ماتعرف الذل *** اشلون اللي بعرينه او هاج مقبل*
*تلوى دون عزها لوية الصل *** ابزاغوره او نفج علموت لحمر*
*كل لماع مدرع يشع للناس *** وجهه و الدرع و السيف و الطاس*
*متبسم امشرعب ناشر الراس *** كفو بالموت دون احسين مستر*
*اششم حران من رمحه ايتطاير *** تقول الموت من سيفه ايتقاطر*
*ما و الله اتقرب ليه و تجاسر *** عقوبتها او ظل بالكون يذكر*
*احلولك من لفت ذيش المشاهير *** احلول الموت و احلول المغاوير*
*أظلم الكون بس لفع الغدادير *** تشع أووجهاالكون تزهر*
*لو صاح الحريب و رجوا الزان *** ما و الله ضل بالكون حران*
*تغدي اقرومها شي شفت غزلان *** ابمرتعها اسباع الزور تفتر*
*قضو حق العليهم دون الخيام *** او لا خلوا خوات احسين تنضام*
*لما طاحوا تفايض منهم الهام *** تهاووا مثل مهوى النجم من خر*
*على الأنصار با قلبي تفطر*
*تهاووا مثل مهوى النجم من خر* 
*يتبع بإذن الله >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< يتبع*


*هذا الرمح بفاده تثنه او هذا بيه للنشاب رنه*


*او هذا الخيل صدره رضرضنه او هذا او ذاك بالهندي موذر*


*هووا ما بين من قطعوا وريده وقع راسه او بين الطارت ايده*


*او بين امشبح ابرميه شديده او بين الصار للنشاب مكور*


*او ويلي الروس شالوها على الزان او لعبت خيلهم علجثث ميدان*


*نجوم اتموج من دمها ابغدران نوب تطفح او نوب اتغور*


*ركب غوجه او تعنا احسين ليها لقاها بس جثث و امسلبيها*


*صب الدمع و اتلهف عليها او قال احتسب عند الله واصبر*


*و يا احسين ما ضل بلمخيم غير اولاد اخوه واولاد مسلم*


*و اولاده واخوته و اولاد العم او غير اولاد عبد الله ابن جعفر*


*اويلي من الأنصار الخيم تصفر*


*بس اولاد هاشم نجم تزهر*

*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*


*الكل شبان ما منها لبخده   اختط الشعر لا و الله او جده*


*او بين ادرك ابلوغ او بين بعده   او بين البلمهد يلعو ويفغر*


*يويلي من تلاقوا عند لوداع   دروا ما بعد ملقى غير هساع*


*غدى ماي الدمع ينشال بالصاع   او تقلي اقلوبها امن العطش و الحر*


*هذا يشبك ابهذا و يحبه   او هذا ابقلب هذا يحط قلبه*


*او هذا دمعه الهذا يصبه   او هذا يشم خد هذا او يصفر*


*اويلي غدت للشبان حنه   غدى هذا الهذا يجر ونه*


*و كل واحد لعد موته تمنه   و لا يبقى الهذا اليوم لقشر*


*سبق للحرب عبد الله ابن مسلم   امنتب من ابوه النفل و الام*


*شباب ابن احدعش مزراق من سم   تلوه او نفج يقطر موت احمر*


*ابن مسلم لعند الحرب شمر*


*شباب او لا يخاف الموت مشهر*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*اسم الله اعليه فرع بالذوايب قمر لاشن ابليل الشعر غايب* 

*حاط الخيل وادماها جنايب او خلاها امروج اتموج بالبر* 

*يشع بسام و الميدان مسود او رجف زانته و الموت يرعد* 

*تنخه او قال ولكم شي الهلحد اراويكم اليوم الموت لحمر* 

*ابن هاشم و شبل الليث معلوم جربت و الزمط ينعرف هاليوم* 

*طفحها او ذبها على الصمصوم او رد النبع بالهندي مكسر* 

*حر يخطف الزانات و اتذيه او من ينصب الكفه الموت يلويه* 

*يجر سيفه و المقدر يشع بيه او خاف الموت من عنده او كشر* 

*اجاه السهم بس تسمع رعيده امنيشن قصته ابرميه شديده*  

*شقف عن الوجه ويلاه بيده سمرها القصته او خلاه يفغر* 

*يا قلبي لبن مسلم تفطر* 

*شباب او مثل روح الطير من خر* 

*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 

*عجز و يلاه من تحريك شفه ايس من حياته و قرب حتفه* 

*نفض ويلي عدوه اعليه شلفه تكور مثل روح الطير من خر* 

*عزيز الروح بالتربان ممدود او دم السهم يجري فوق الخدود* 

*قمر لاشن ابدم اشرق او بشبود يوسفه اعليه بالرمله امعفر*  

*شابش تحت عج الخيل عينه ما ينشاف بس تسمع ونينه* 

*يريد احد يغمض له اعيونه ايس و افغرت روحه من الحر* 

*اشبيب و الهنادي وزعنه و ابدم الشهاده غسلنه* 

*ابعج الخيل ويلي شفننه ودفننه بشعاع الشمس و الحر* 

*نزلوا بعد ابن مسلم الشبان تنخوا و اسفروا لمطالق الزان* 

*حاموا خيلها و شلوا الميدان لما خروا تقول انجوم و اتخر*  

*على الشبان ياقلبي تفطر* 

*تهاووا مثل مهوى النجم من خر* 

*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*بعدهم طلع طفل امن الصواوين امطوق و التراشى على الخدين* 

*يدير العين يسره او نوب ايمين طفل مدهوش يتلفت امدعر* 

*ابشبده من لهيب العطش بورح تراشيه على خده تطوطح* 

*عليه السهم يا ويلي تلولح و بوريده و قع لا جدم او وخر* 

*ظلت شهربانه بس تولول على التربان يا ويلي لمدلل* 

*طوقه ابفيض او وريده امبلل فوق الرمل تحت الشمس و الحر* 

*غدوا وسفه بني هاشم مطاعين جميع او موحشه منها الصواوين* 

*و لا ناصر بقى منهم و يا لحسين بس عباس و الجاسم و لكبر* 

*ابو فاضل تلولح فوق لشقر* 

*ليث هاج من شيبه امعبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*نزل عباس يتمرضغ بلحسين يحب ايده و جدم رجليه و العين* 

*تسايل بالمدامع على الخدين لما حن و بشى احسين او تحسر* 

*صاح احسين ياخويه يعباس ينور العين يا تاجي على الراس* 

*يخوي انت الدرع و السيف و الطاس اشلون اتروح و انا ابقى امحير*  

*يخوي احسين يا زهرة زماني يخوي نحلت سكنه اعظامي* 

*دخليني اريد الحق اعمامي اريد الثار قلبي دم يفور* 

*يقله اوداعة الله ياعيوني نيتكم او حيدي تخلوني*  

*ركب و ارزم و قلهم تعرفوني طليعة حيدر الليث المشكر* 

*تشعشع بالحرب عنده الحرب عيد شن ابصاقعه او طاحت من ارعيد* 

*يحسب السيف مبسم و النبل غيد تتماوع و عج الخيل عنبر* 

*عروس الحرب و العباس عريس ايتبختر بين زفافه ملابيس* 

*نكس و رعب اقلوب المداليس او طفحها كفو نعمين و اكثر* 

*شمر فوقها و خلى المداريع ما تعرف رسنها امن المصاريع* 

*تهاوت و اخلست بين المشاليع تخف ارواحها امن الموت لحمر* 

*قلب يمنى الحرب من فوق يسراه او يسرى الحرب من فوق يمناه* 

*لوى الجنحين من فوق القلب و الواه عليهن و العزيز الروح من فر* 

*حرب عباس من صحه او يعرفه بيده السيف و البيرق ابشفه*  

*او بيده الصرع و القربه ابشتفه مترهي ايتلولح على العسكر* 

*يحاشي النفس يا نفسي تهونين كل الناس تغدي فدوه لحسين*  

*الف واسفه يخوي ما لك امعين تظل بعدي يبو سكنه امحير* 

*ابو فاضل و لى الشاطي او حدر* 
*شبده من لهيب العطش فطر* 
*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*خاض الماي بس هيس اببرده ترس شفه يروي عطش شبده* 

*تذكر لن اخوه احسين بعده دب الماي من شفه و تحسر* 

*هذا الماي يجري بطون حيات و ضوقه قبل شبد احسين هيهات* 

*اظن طفله يويلي امن العطش مات و اظن موتي قرب و العمر قصر* 

*اشلون اشرب و اخوي احسين عطشان وسكنه و الحرم و اطفال رضعان* 

*و اظن قلب العليل التهب نيران يريت الماي بعده لا حلا او مر* 

*همته بس يوصل الماي لحسين لا قامن و لا قعدن الشفين* 

*همه اطفال موتى بالصواوين عطاشا اقلوبهم تلهب من الحر* 

*طاح ايمين ابو فاضل و ليسر* 

*خطف جوده ابحلقه و للخيم فر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*  


*اجاه السهم للقربة و فراها وقف يبشي و سكنه ما نساها* 

*امواعدها على اميه الحشاها و منها يستحي للخيم يصدر* 

*سمع احسين حسه ركب و ارزم فار اعلى الخيم طلعها امن الخيم* 

*رديمه او شافه سابح ابدم تخوصر فوق راسه و الدمع خر* 

*حط راسه ابحضنه ابقلب مرتاع شاله و تربه عباس بالقاع* 

*رد احسين راسه ابقلب مرتاع شاله اردود للتربان و الحر* 

*يخوي العلم قلي وين اوديه ينور العين دربي بيش اجديه* 

*حنا فوقه او شمه واشبك ايديه اوصاح احسين يخوي الله اكبر* 

*يخوي انكسر ظهري و ما اقدر آقوم صرت مركز يخوي الكل لهموم* 

*يخوي استوحوني عقبك القوم او لا واحد عليه بعد ينغر* 

*يخوي امنين إجتني هالرميه يخوي اساع وقع بيتي عليه* 

*يخوي اسا عدوي شمت بيه و شوفك يبو فاضل امطبر* 

*راد احسين شيله للصواوين انتبه عباس لحسين او زرق عين* 

*يقل اشرادتك ياخوي يحسين يقله اريد شيلنك و سدر* 

*يخوي احسين خلني ابمشاني يقله ليش يا زهرة زماني* 

*يقله واعدت سكنه تراني ابماي واستحي منها امن اسدر* 

*يخوي اشلون اشوفنها ابياعين لو جتلي و قالت لي الوعد وين* 

*دخلني اموت اهناه ياحسين يخوي المستحا من شيمة الحر* 

*قام احسين يبشي للصواوين ينشف دمعته عن النساوين* 

*خاف لنهن ينفقدن على احسين او يقلن له عليمن هالدمع خر* 

*او ويلي تلقته تبشي اسكينه تقل له عمي العباس وينه* 

*شرب ماي او نسانا ما نسينه العطش و اقلوبنا تلهب من الحر* 

*خرت دمعة احسين او تنحب او قال لها و نار القلب تلهب* 

*ابشاطي العلقمي عمش امترب قضى، فرت اتصيح الله اكبر* 

*شل اطرادها ابن احسين لكبر* 

*او خلى الخيل بالهامات تعثر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*شل اطرادها ابن احسين لكبر* 

*او خلى الخيل بالهامات تعثر* 

*امصيت هلهلت له الخيل لو لاح عليها و اصفقت له اطراف لرماح* 

*و ارقصت له السيوف ابروس لفراح او فوق الطوس دقت ضرب لقشر* 

*من هاشم امنتب موش ملفوف ابوه احسين بالميدان موصوف* 

*او جده حيدر الكرار معروف او عمه الحسن و العباس الأزهر* 

*اهتز ابغيرة الله و فرع الراس تبارق بالوجه و الدرع و الطاس* 

*او سيفه الشعشعاني المرهب الناس او بالخيل الطلايع ضيق البر* 

*اششم حران من غدراته نس مهو ابن احسين ضرب السيف لو بس* 

*ابرمحه شم عجيد اصياح لبس او خلاها ابجماجمها اتتعثر* 

*تموج الخيل من يجبل عليها شن الخيل عزرائيل بيها* 

*ذب هدا ورا هذا لديها مساميها او رمحه يلحق الفر* 

*شباب و لا يهاب الموت طفاح بسرج عالي طويل الظهر نفاح* 

*ارضى السيف واتطاشرت لرماح او رد ايلوج بلسانه او يفغر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*مض العطش بابن احسين لكبر* 

*او رد ايلوج بلسانه او يفغر* 

*يصيح ابصوت فت قلبي او شعبني يبويا قوم ليه العطش ضرني* 

*يبويه درعي او طاسي بهضني يبويه او نشفت ارياقي من الحر* 

*يبويه شربت اميه لشبدي اتقوى و رد للميدان وحدي*  

*يبويه انفطر قلبي او حق جدي العطش و الشمس و الميدان و الحر* 

*يقل له امنين اجيب الماي يابني مهو حشيك بهض حيلي رشعبني* 

*او فت روحي او حمس شبدي او صلني يبويه استخلف الله العمر و اصبر* 

*يقله و الدمع يجري من العين يبعدي و بعد كل الناس ياحسين* 

*تقل لي اصبر و قلبي صار نصين اشلون اصبر يبويه و الصبر مر* 

*حن احسين اويلي و سال دمعه حنا ظهره على ابنيه او كسر ضلعه* 

*دار ايده على اطواقه يودعه يشمه و العيون اتسيل محمر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*تسايل يا دمع لوداع لكبر* 

*يقلبي ذوب لوداعه و تفطر* 

*يويلي من تلاقوا عند لوداع امشابق طول لمن هووا للقاع* 

*لاع ابن لبيه و الأبو لاع على ابنيه يويلي اوداع لقشر* 

*يشم احسين خد ابنه و يحبه او دمع مثل دمع ابنه يصبه* 

*و النار البلقلب ابنه ابقلبه يخفيها على ابنه او نوب تظهر* 

*يقله و الدمع بالعين دفاق ابعبره امكسره و ابقلب خفاق* 

*يبويه او داعة الله هذا الفراق يبويه اشبيدنا هذا المقدر*  

*يبويه للسيوف اسدر او للزان او لوح ابغاربه او شلش الميدان* 

*يبويه اليوم مرواحك للجنان و بالكوثر يبويه اليوم تفطر* 

*تحسر ويل قلبي و جذب ونه و من الماي آه انقطع ظنه* 

*عرف لن المنيه دانت امنه خر دمعه و للميدان سدر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*  


*شبل احسين للميدان سدر* 

*و خلى الخيل بالهامات تعثر* 

*سدر و الكون شابش زان و اسيوف نشاب و نبل و اسهام و احتوف* 

*ما و الله رجف قلبه من الخوف و لا وجهه من اشراقه تغير* 

*رد اسيوفها و النبل و الزان خطيبه و القروم او جوه نسوان* 

*سبل طاوي او نفج من شيب غيلان و شاف الغنم بالمران تجتر* 

*هز غدارته و ذب العمامه نشر راسه اسم الله اعلى النشامه* 

*خز اقلوبها او شرق الهامه و لف راياتها و السرب نشر* 

*ربط زانته و الموت بيها او صاح ارقابها او حوم عليها* 

*يا مبعد اهاليها عليها وين اتفر و طير الموت يبحر* 

*عقب ما شرق الهامات و الطاس اجته ضربة العبدي على الراس* 

*ذبل و اتواردوا بسيوفها الناس شبق علمهر ويلي و المهر فر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*على ابن احسين يا قلبي تفطر* 

*شبق علمهر ويلي و المهر فر* 

*شبك علمهر لباله يوديه لبوه احسين عن القوم يحميه* 

*او ويلي المهر للعدوان فريه او اوشب آه بموسط العسكر* 

*داروا بالسيوف اعليه و الزان مثل شتال سبع المات فرحان* 

*عسى ابعيد البلى وليته العدوان ارذال او بالمعايب دوم تفخر* 

*هذا ايقطع ابسيفه وريده و هذا بالخناجر قطع ايده* 

*او هذا ايغط من رمحه الحديده ابخاصرته، وهو يعالج و يفغر* 

*ثقل بيه الطبر و تلوج روحه او محد عرف غير الله اجروحه* 

*دمايانه على احصانه سفوحه لما خر ابهناديها اموذر* 

*نده ياحسين هذا الساع جدي سقاني الماي و اروى عطش شبدي* 

*يقول اسرع تراك اليوم عندي اجاه ايصيح يا ابني الله واكبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*أو ويلي احسين صاح الله اكبر* 

*يبويه ليش هالنومه ابهالحر* 

*قعد عنده و شافه امغمض العين ابدمه سابح امترب الخدين* 

*متواصل طبر و الراس نصين حنا ظهره على ابنيه او تحسر* 

*يبويه قول منهو الشرق راسك ينور العين من خمد انفاسك* 

*د قللي من نهب درعك و طاسك يروحي اشلون اشوفك امطبر* 

*يبويه من عدل راسك و رجليك او من غمض اعيونك و اسبل ايديك* 

*ينور العين كم سيف وصل ليك قطع قلبي و لعند احشاي سدر* 

*يبويه من سمع يمك ونينك او من شبحت لعند الموت عينك* 

*للعشرين ما وصلن اسنينك او حاتفني عليك الدهر لقشر* 

*اريد امسح اجروحك و شم خدك و حط صدري على صدرك و وسدك* 

*يبويه شوف لاشن حرم جدك او جت زينب تصيح الله اكبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 



*او جت زينب تصيح الله اكبر* 

*يعمه ليش هالنومه ابهالحر* 

*هوت فوقه تشم خده و تحبه او تطبق طبرت الراس او تعصبه* 

*او تسفر ضيق ثوبه تجس قلبه لقت دمه من افاده يفور* 

*يويلي و لولت واحنت ظهرها تخمش اخدودها او تحلج شعرها* 

*و تدق براسها او تلطم صدرها و تنعي ابصوت ايطر قلب الصخر طر* 

*يشمس القيض ياليلهب وجها يبدر التم يا مطفي سرجها* 

*يسم الخيل يلمشتر مرجها اشلون امن السرج تنشلع و اتخر* 

*ينجم اسهيل يالحامي الشرايع يا جرناس يامعذب البراجع* 

*يشبل الموت يمسدر القلايع اشلون امسيت للنشاب مكور* 

*ردها احسين للصيوان بالهم او شاف الخيل دارت عالمخيم* 

*او لن ابن الحسن جسام مرزم يصيح ابصوت عالي الله اكبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*طلع جسام يصيح الله أكبر* 

*درخصني يعمي ما اقدر اصبر* 

*بس شافه شبق فوقه و تباشوا اختنقوا بالبواشي و ما تحاشوا* 

*لمن غابت الروح و تتاشوا على التربان ويلي و الوقت حر* 

*لما ابدت الروح ابعمه و بيه طلب جسام رخصه او ما ايخليه* 

*وقع ويلي يحب ايده و رجليه درخصني يعمي ما اقدر اصبر* 

*يقله ابقى لبن عمك تباريه عليل او ما بقى غير النفس بيه* 

*يعمي اخلافنا يمشن تسليه و ظن هيهات يتسلى او يستر* 

*تقلي اسدر يعمي للصياوين امن اقلك راد ليها شذب ياحسين* 

*ارد عنك دعلمني ابياعين اشوفنك على الرمضى امطبر* 

*يقل له ياقمر بيتي يشعاع يعمي او داعة الله هذا الوداع* 

*ركب او رزم و ذبها موش مرتاع شهاب او يحرج الطاغي من يخر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*  


*عرض للحرب جسام و اشهر*  

*شهاب او يحرج الطاغي من يخر* 

*جر السيف و الزانه نكثها او طفح على الملزومه او فرثها* 

*جثث بالروس و الروس ابجثثها اسم الله اعليه خلاها تعثر* 

*تبردق فوق مهره او قال يومي او قال الزانته عل خيل حومي* 

*رفها او قال للرايات قومي عن دربي او صيري اتياه بالبر* 

*يخز عين الطليع او قال ثجل ابظلمه او للذهب واج مشبل* 

*من يلمع شعاع السيف يثول حمام او من يشوف الطير يصجر* 

*من يدني او عزرائيل بيده غيث و ابصواعجها رعيدة* 

*قانوص او تلولح على الصيدة ابظهر اشقر شمر قوشه امسفسر* 

*انقص اشراك نعله او قام يلويه او لزدي بوق اجا و السيف يخفيه* 

*ضرب راسه و جاسم ما درى بيه خر او صاح يا عمي لمشقر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*على ابن الحسن يا قلبي اتفطر* 

*خر او صاح يا عمي لمشكر* 

*بس ما سمع حسه شرعبت بيه شتل شتال جسام او سدر ليه* 

*لقاه ايعالج او يبحث ابرجليه يلوج ابروحه او دمه ايفور* 

*بشا و نادا يا جاسم اشبيدي يريت السيف قبلك حز وريدي* 

*هان الكم تخلوني وحيدي على اخيمي يعمي الخيل تفتر* 

*يعمي اشقالت امن الطبر روحك يجاسم ما اتراويني اجروحك* 

*لو ان ابقى يعمي شنت انوحك ابقلب مثل الغضا و ابدمع محمر* 

*حط احسين صدره ابصدر جسام شبق فوقه او شاله يم الخيام* 

*صدره ابصدر عمه او خط بالاجدام بالتربان و احسين ايتعثر* 

*جابه او مدده ما بين اخوته بشى عدهم يويلي و هم موتى* 

*بس ما سمعن النسوان صوته اجت سكنه تصيح الله اكبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*اجت سكنه تصيح الله اكبر* 

*يجاسم ليش هالنومه بهالحر* 

*عسى ابعيد البلا خدك على القاع يجاسم موش وكت الموت هالساع* 

*جاسم يبن عمي لو ان تنباع ابماي العين شنت اشريك يا حر* 

*عسا هي ابرقبتك كل الخطيه تخليني غريبه و اجنبيه* 

*يجاسم عرس اقشر عليه عريس و يزفونك امطبر* 

*امبارك بين سبعين الف جابوك ابدال الشمع بالنشاب زفوك* 

*عن الحنه ابدم الراس حنوك على راسك املبس نبل ينثر* 

*يجاسم ليت هالطبرات بيه يجاسم قوم ريت الموت بيه* 

*صدق رايح يجاسم هاي هيه تخليني أون الليل و اسهر* 

*اجت زينب و دمع العين غدران او صدت للخيم نادت النسوان* 

*قومن جاي نلطم على الشبان تهاووا مثل مهوى النجم من خر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*على الشبان يا قلبي تفطر* 

*تهاووا مثل مهوى النجم من خر* 

*فرن وحده تندب و لدها او وحده تندب اخوتها او سعدها* 

*او وحده للولي تخمش ابخدها او وحدة اتصيح يا عمي لمشكر* 

*يا شبان يانجوم المخيم يبدور اشرقت ويلي اببحر دم* 

*يالله يا هوى الغربي تنسم بلشي تفوخ عنهم جمرة الحر* 

*تذعذع يا عذبي على الشبان بالرسريس لا تنقل التربان* 

*ترا هي اتبب من النشاب و الزان لا تعصف تهز الزان و تضر* 

*غديتوا طبق يا شبان و احسين ظل او حيد بس ايدير بالعين* 

*لمن شاف روحه ماله امعين او شاف الخيل على الصيوان تفتر* 

*لقف صلب العرج ملس الحديدة روطها او غداها اعجود بيده* 

*خاض الموت شن الموت عيده الحسين او ما يخاف الحرب يستر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*ليش الموت لحمر راغ واصفر* 

*اثاري احسين بالميدان يفتر* 

*حليف السيف و البيرق و ليفه حلولك فوق راسه بس رفيفه* 

*اششم حران مدرع بس رجيفه تسمعه و الحرب بالسيف محتر* 

*من يقحم على الليث ابعرينه يجر يسراه و السيف ابيمينه* 

*من يرقاه على امتونه او يهينه يعيش او بين اذان الموت يصفر* 

*دق بالقاع رجله و غدت ظلمة تموج و يجف بيها فوق عزمه* 

*امروس ينضح الكترين سمه تشف الناس كلها منه الشر* 

*او ويلي من وقف بين الخواتين ينادي من يجاهد دون لحسين* 

*طلع زين العباد امن الصواوين يقوم ابشيمته و بالمرض يعثر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*هكذا الشاعر إبن نصار رحمة الله عليه يجسد بلهجته العراقية واقعة إمامكم الحسين عليه السلام يوم عاشوراء في لوحات صغيرة، لكنها ناطقة هادفة ملونه و متكاملة*  
*تقرأها و كأنك تقرء مجلس حسيني في يوم عاشوراء* 
*أنقلها لكم من كتاب:*  
*"رياض المدح و الرثاء" لمؤلفه المرحوم فضيلة الشيخ حسين البلادي البحراني القديحي قدس الله سره الشريف* 
*فهل تسمحوا لي، أتابعها، أم أتعبتكم معي؟* 

*أنتظر الجواب*

*و شكرا سلفا*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السكوت من الرضا و الموافقة كما قال المثل القديم*

*علما أن عداد الزوار لصفحتي هذه قد ازداد عدده منذ أن وضعت التنويه*

*فشكر ا لكم*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*اويلي اعلى العليل اطلع امصفر* 

*عليل و مثل صل الرمل مصفر* 

*يصيح ابصوت تجري بيه كل عين يعمه اسلاح اجاهد دون لحسين* 

*يعمه بعد ابويه اوجوهنا وين و ام چلثوم من بعده اتعثر* 

*اهنا يإ بني تگله دسدر اردود ترا گلبي يعمه خزن اچبود* 

*اشوفك يابن اخوي و لوعتي تزود او نار احسين بين احشاي تسعر* 

*صاح احسين يام چلثوم وديه يخيه ابني شعب گلبي درديه* 

*مهو روحي ابهذا الحيف لفديه او نور العين و الفرگاه ما اگدر* 

*يبويه انت الولي للناس بعدي يبويه انت البيدك حكم جدي* 

*يبويه ابشوفتك فتتت چبدي هدر و ادموعه ابعينه تغرغر* 

*رده احسين للخيمه و عينه تسح ادموعها او ينده اسكينه* 

*يبويه ابن ابوچ الطفل وينه اودعه او عبرته ابصدره تكسر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*طفل احسين ظامي و الوكت حر* 

*أويلي امن العطش چبده اتفطر* 

*تگله الطفل راح اللون عنه يبويه بالطفل ما بگت ونه* 

*جف دمعه او جف اللبن عنه او ظل ايلوج بلسانه و يفغر* 

*يبويه ما ابعيني دمع و اسجيه لو يرضى الموت بيه الساع لفديه* 

*يبويه شوف چيه ساوى العطش بيه يبويه امن العطش چبدي اتفطر*  

*قامت شالته و جت الوليها فگ اعوينته يبحر عليها* 

*يتخيل جايبه اميه بيديها شاله احسين و ادموعه تنثر* 

*قامت تستدير اعيون طفله شبح عين لبوه و عين لهله* 

*آيس شاف ميه ما حصل له رد غمض اعويناته و سكر* 

*شمه و حبه ابصدره او خده او چبد احسين يابس مثل شبده* 

*يبويه ما بعد للعيش رده اهوا ايحاچيه و لن سهم المقدر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*طاح الطفل للقاع و تعفر* 

*و دمعه مثل ماي العين فجر* 

*تلگى احسين دم الطفل بيده اشحال اليچتل ابحضنه او ليده* 

*مال و ترس چفه من وريده او دبه للسما او للقاع ما خر* 

*اويلي من لفت سكنه تنادي يبويه العطش هالفتت افادي* 

*صدت لن اخوها الطفل غادي يلولح رگبته او دمه ايفور* 

*يبويه ذاب چبدي او چبدة امه دخليني اودعنه و اشمه* 

*يبويه ليش ما تسجيه دمه بلچن چبدته تبرد من الحر* 

*يخويه عون من حبك و شمك يخويه عون من راواك لمك* 

*لغسلنك يخويه ابفيض دمك او گبرك بالگلب يا خوي لحفر*  

*گام احسين يمشي يم لنصار و گف يمهم او چبده امن العطش نار* 
*نده عباس خويه و الدمع نار يخويه گوم لينا الساع و احضر* 
*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*أبو فاضل دگوم الساع و احضر* 

*او شوف الخيل عالصيوان تفتر* 

*يخويه ليش هالنومه الطويله يخويه الطفل عقبك طال ليله* 

*يخويه ما چنت تسمع عويله يلوج امن العطش لمن گضى و خر* 

*يخويه آيست سكنه امن الماي تجي يمي يخويه توقف احداي* 

*يخويه امن العطش رادت تجي او ياي او تگلك وين وعدك يا امشكر* 

*يخويه ما درت لنك رميه او هي ابرجواك تسجيها اميه* 

*يخويه امنين إجت ليك المنيه او تگضي بالعطش و السيف و الحر* 

*يخويه ليش هالساعه عفتني غبت عني يخويه او ضيعتني* 

*مهو افراقك شعب گلبي و فتني او نارك بالقلب ياخوي تسعر* 

*رد و اعياله امن العطش يومن او صاح ابصوت للتوديع قومن* 
*مثل سرب الگطا گامن يحومن تطيح اعليه وحدتهن او تعثر* 
*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*على اوداع الحسين القلب محتر* 

*يگلبي ذوب لوداعه و تفطر* 

*إجت زينب او باگي الحرم يمه او صارت للوداع اعليه حنه* 

*يشم سكنه و هي گامت تشمه يحبها و الدمع ليها ايتنثر* 

*يبويه ايطول بعدي ونينچ او مثل النيب چن اسمع حنينچ* 

*يبويه لا تشوفيني ابعينچ أخافن ينخطف لونچ او يصفر* 

*صد الباجي اعياله ابعينه بچن عنده او نادن يا ولينا*  

*عسن للغادريه لا لفينه او لا بينا يوالينا اتحير* 

*أجت زينب يوصيها ابلعيال يوصيها ابعليله و كل لطفال* 

*شاف الدمع فوق اخدودها سال تگله على افرگقك مگدر اصبر* 

*گام ايهون افراگه عليها او بين بعد الله وليها* 

*عگب ماجاب كل الصبر ليها ركب غوجه و للميدان سدر*  


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*ليش الموت لحمر راغ واصفر* 

*اثاري احسين للميدان سدر* 

*سدر و اعلن ابحد السيف ناره او لعالي السما ثور شراره* 

*خلى الليث ما يندل فراره يفر و يجيه موت امنين ما فر* 

*تفر اقرومها او يحطم عليها يحوم ابها او يحوم الموت بيها* 

*چم حران ذبه عند اديها او خلى الخيل بالهامات تعثر* 

*فل اجموعها اولف الروايا ابسيف رضع من ثدي المنايا* 

*شگ الزلم و الخيل السبايا چدسها او ذب لزرق فوق لحمر* 

*صك الخيل و ادعى الخيل طشار ابسيف للدرع و الطوس فزار* 

*روى العود سوى الصار ما صار او چبدها من العطش ويلي تفطر* 

*دار العسكر اعلى احسين ياحيف ناس بالرماح و ناس بالسيف* 

*يشبه دورها اعلى الليث المخيف بياض العين يصبيها ايتدور* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*دار العسكر اعلى احسين و افتر* 

*او صار اشبيح للنشاب مكور* 

*تلگى انبالها احسين ابوريده نوب بالضلوع او نوب بيده* 

*تلايم غيمها واسجل رعيده او بالزانات فوگ احسين يمطر* 

*ثگل ما يندري بنشابها امنين يجيه اوزانها يخطف على احسين* 

*سهم بيده و سهم ابحاجب العين يويلي و افغرت روحه من الحر* 

*صار اشبيح بيه امن المنيه الف نبله يويلي و تسع ميه* 

*وگف تبة نبل بالغادريه او زور ارماح شابچ عيب ينطر* 

*أوچب يستريح احسين ساعه ضعف حيله او ثگل بالسف باعه* 

*رن الحجر من وجهه ابشعاعه او دمه مثل ماي العين فجر* 

*شال احسين ثوبه اليمسح الدم او لن سهم المحدد ناجع ابسم* 

*ابگلبه وگع لا وخر او جدم هوى و اظلم هواها و السما احمر*  


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*ليش اظلم هواها و السما احمر*  

*اثاري احسين من فوق المهر خر* 

*يرضنا اليوم ميدي و يا سما مور او بعد احسين يا ماي البحر غور* 

*يا گلبي ديذوب او يا دمع فور او يا چبدي على افراگه تفطر* 

*هوى و المهر قام ايحوم دونه يحامي عن وليه من يجونه* 

*خاف القوم لنه يا خدونه او يركبه غير خياله المشكر* 

*عگب ما آيس الطماع منه رد روعه او راح الخوف عنه* 

*صهل و اعول او حن او جذب و نه سحب سرعه او لعند احسين سدر* 

*جنح فوق راعيه او شمه او صار اضلال دون الشمس يمه* 

*مرغ وجهه او ناصيته ابدمه او نادى يالظليمه او للخيم فر* 

*بچت سكنه او نادت بالمذله يعمه المهر حط بالگلب عله* 

*طلعت صارخة زينب تگله يمهر احسين وين احسين خر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*يمهر احسين وين احسينا خر* 

*ما لك روعت قلبي يا مكدر*  

*يمهر احسين وين احسين گلي اشوفك جيتني تصهل ابذلي* 

*اخلاف احسين گلي وين أولي ما لك روعت قلبي يا مكدر* 

*يمهر احسين گلي عن وليي بعد فيّه يخايب بيش افيي* 

*چم اصواب اصواب گلي ابگلب اخيي او من ياجرح دمه ايفور أكثر* 

*اهنا گلي يصير اعلاج لحسين أفت گلبي و ذر جرح الگلب زين* 

*و انگط فوگ جرحه ابدمعة العين بلچي اصواب اخويه احسين يخدر* 

*گام ايهمش اصفاحه ابسنه يدگ بالگاع رجله و يجر و نه* 

*و بباب الخيم رجليه ثنه دگ راسه او سالت دمعته او خر* 

*فرن يمه ايجبلن اجروحه ابگلب خافج او عبره سفوحه* 

*لكنه ايلوج و يعالج ابروحه يون واصواب گلبه دم يفور* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*اجت زينب تصيح الله اكبر* 

*يخويه ليش هالنومه ابهالحر* 

*بچت زينب او نادت يا ولي ينور العين يا عگلي و خي* 

*يخويه الصبرمن بعدك امعي علي او نار فگدك دوم تسعر* 

*يخويه من ضرب راسك ابسيفه طعن گلبك ابرمحه و اخذ حيفه* 

*او ما خلا ابروحك بس طريفه خفيه او شافها الموت المگدر* 

*يخويه من سمعت المهر يصهل تخيلتك ابجود الماي مجبل* 

*أصد لن المهر محرب او معول جالب عدته و السرج يصفر* 

*على امصابك لحرم لذة العيش بعد فگدك يخويه احسين ما عيش* 

*يخويه اصواب كلمن مات بالريش او جرحك بالگلب يحسين يسعر* 

*على امصابك لجيمن دوم نوحي يعيني بالدمع اليوم طيحي* 

*امصابك ياعيوني شعب روحي لونه بالصخر ذاب و اتفطر*  

*تصيح ابصوتها ياحسين وينك يخويه جاوب او صد لي ابعينك* 

*يخويه ذاب قلبي من ونينك يخويه موش گلبي صخر مرمر* 

*فك عينه او زرگنها او شبح ليها او حن او خرت ادموعه عليها* 

*لما صدت لعد دمعة وليها ليل و فوگ جرحه يجلب احمر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*  


*فك احسين عينه و الدمع خر* 

*ليل و فوگ جرحه يجلب احمر* 

*ناداها ابضعيف الصوت يا ختي مهو حچيچ شعب گلبي دسكتي* 

*ينور العين خليني ابمهجتي اعالجها ترى گلبي تمرمر* 

*بچت عنده او صاحت له يعگلي يروحي او نور وجهي او باجي اهلي* 

*يخويه احسين شتهيس دگلي يخويه يا صواب اليوجع اكثر* 

*يقلها اصواب البوجهي يضدني و لبراسي حمس چبدي او فتني* 

*و لبضلعي بهض حيلي او ضهدني و لبگلبي يخويه يوجع اكثر* 

*يخويه يابس امن العطش چبدي يخويه و التراب احرگت زندي* 

*يخويه و الشمس احرقت خدي دفيلي ابردن ثوبچ من الحر* 

*يخويه ما احب سكنه تجيني تشوف اجروحي او تسمع ونيني* 

*مالي قلب اشوفنها ابعيني ذليله ما لها والي الينغر* 

*يخويه لا تليعي القلب بالله و بني عفلي هاله هالله الله* 

*يخويه بعد عيني الكم الله او ذكريني او كل امصاب يزغر* 

*يحاچيها او تصب عينه ادموعه لن قلبه انخفى و احنت اضلوعه* 

*غمض عينه او صارت بيه موعه هوت يمه او دمعها اعليه ينثر* 

*تشم احسين و تجلب ابجرحه او لن الشمر يدفعها ابرمحه* 

*گومي يو أدبحچ فوگ ذبحه و خليها ابعمر الدهر تذكر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*بالله ياشمر عنه دوخر* 

*ادبحني و خل اخوي احسين و اسدر* 

*تگله يا شمر بالله دخليه او ما شافه من الطبرات ييزيه* 

*تشوفه ايلوج ما غير النفس بيه او عينه نوب يشبحها او تغمر* 

*دگلي يا كتر خالي امن الجروح تحط سيفك يخايب و الدم ايفوح* 

*طبره فوق طبره تشعب الروح يشوغ الگلب من عدها او يفغر* 

*يخايب خل اخوي احسين ساعه اغمضنه و مد للموت باعه* 

*مهو شمامتي الحلوة اطباعه دخلي ابراح روح احسين تظهر* 

*يخويه بيش اضمك وين اوديك يخويه اشلون اصد عنك و خليك* 

*تراني اتحيرت يا مهجتي بيك يخويه بيش أظلل لك من الحر* 

*هوت يمه تشم كسر البضلعه اخوي المطبع يشبه الطبعه*  
*غابت روحه فزت اتودعه او لن راسه بلملوث ينور* 
*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*راس احسين فوق الرمح مسفر* 

*مثل البدر بالظلمه اينور* 

*لمن شافته صفگت بيديها او شگت ثوبها ويلي عليها* 

*ما تنلام من شافت وليها فوگ الرمح راسه ايلوح بالبر* 

*سالت عينها بدموعها اعليه او شالت راسها و اتلفتت ليه* 

*خفگ ويلي گلبها و اومت اعليه او صاحت باچيه ابصوت مذهر* 

*عسى ابعيد البلى راسك امعلگ يخويه و جثتك ابگفره سملگ* 

*او گلب اختك يخويه اساع خفگ او طار و حام عد راسك و فرفر* 

*اويلي اتلاگفوا راسك بلرماح او شيبك آه تلعب به الأرياح* 

*و مصوت عدونا بالغنا صاح ايذلنا امكيف* *او بالنصر مستر* 

*يا شيال راس احسين ريض جيم ابراس اخويه لا تعرض* 

*شوف الدم من عيني اتفيض او نار الگلب لفراگه تسعر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*يا شيال راس احسين قصر* 

*ترى قلبي على افراقه تفطر* 

*يا شايل راس حامينه او ولينه ريض خل اتودعه اسكينه* 

*ليش احسين ساچت عن ونينه گلي تعب لو جرحه تخدر* 

*يا شيال راسه لا تلوحه او هيط عن بقايا الروس رمحه* 

*خاف ايفوت ريح الهوى ابجرحه و اصوابه عليه ايگوم يسعر* 

*يا شيال راس احسين سدره رده الجثته او وسده ابگبره* 

*يخايب شفت هذي گبل نجره ابگبره جثته او راسه امسير* 

*ياشيال نعشه لا توجعه اخاف تلچم اجروح البضلعه* 

*دريض لي اريد اسا اودعه او هذا افراگنا ما بعد مسدر* 

*يا شيال نعش المات مظلوم على الشاطي و عن الماي محروم* 

*تحوم اگلوبنا فوگ النعش حوم اخوي الطاح مثل النجم من خر* 

*يا شيال نعش احسين بهداي او بالله دحط تابوته على الماي* 

*اريد اوگف و غسلنه ابيمناي و شوف اصواب گلبه ما تغير* 

*رفع باعناده راسه و شاله او خيب زينب او يتم اطفاله* 

*بس ما شاله او شافو اعياله اجت سكنه تصيح الله اكبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*  


*اجت سكنه اتصيح الله اكبر* 

*يبويه ليش هالنومه ابهالحر* 

*تصيح ابصوت يفجع من يسمعه يفت گلبه و يرض صدره او ضلعه* 

*يفيض كل عدو اعليه دمعه يبويه ليش هالنومه ابهالحر* 

*يبويه ليش ما تنغر عليه مني سكنه العزيزة الهاشميه* 

*يبويه اسا عدوي شمت بيه ذليله ايشوفني ما بين عسكر* 

*يبويه انروح كل احنا فداياك دخدني للگبر ياحسين وياك* 

*اهي غيبه يبويه و اگعد اتناك و گولن سافر او يومين يسدر* 

*يبويه اللي وقع من بين اديه چتل عطشان ما تشرب اميه* 

*يبويه ريت هالنومه هنيه او من بعدك يريت الناس تسهر* 

*على امصابك يبويه لصب دمعي و خلي اعليك نوح الليل طبعي* 

*لحرم ما يجيس الگاع ضلعي و لا گلبي بعد فرگاك يستر* 

*يبويه گول لا تخفي عليه هذي روحتك لو بعد جيه* 

*يبويه انچان رايح هاي هيه اخذني او ياك عنك مگدر اصبر* 

*يبويه من شفت مهرك لفاني ذاب الگلب و انخطفت ألواني* 

*يبويه ايعود لي بيكم زماني و شوف الدهر بيكم يرد يزهر* 

*يبويه باد حيلي و حگ جدك عسن للگاع خدي دون خدك* 

*يبويه شال راس الدين بعدك و الدنيا اظلمت و الكون مغبر* 

*بچت زينب او صدت للمدينه يهلنا احسينكم گطعوا وتينه* 

*اشو نوماتكم صارت اسنينه دگوموا يال هاشم و الهظم مر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## بنت الوفاء

*السلام* 
*ماشاء الله عليك يعطيك العافيه* 
*وسدد الله خطاك في محب أهل البيت*
*وثبتنا على وليتهم والسير على منهجهم* 
*مشكور*  
*تحياتي لك ياأبو سلطان*
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*دگوموا يال هاشم و الهظم مر* 

*شوفو احسين عالشاطي امطبر* 

*تناديهم و حادي الظعن طوح تگلهم يا هلي و الدمع يسفح* 

*د خلي خيلكم بالصرع تطفح و شوفو احسين عالشاطي امطبر* 

*يهلنا احسينكم رضوا اضلوعه او شاف الموت روعه بعد روعه* 

*يصد لعياله و يسچب ادموعه يخاف انها بعد عينه تيسر* 

*يهلنا احسينكم ذبحوا انصاره ابو فاضل تكور بالمعاره* 

*او وج بگلب احسين ناره دمع عينه على خده تحدر* 

*يهلنا احسينكم نشفت ارياگه او راح أخوه او هد حيله افراگه* 

*او عن ورده امعوج الموت عاقه او عالجها او دون العلگمي خر* 

*يجدي گوم هذا احسين مدبوح على الشاطي او على التربان مطروح* 

*يجدي ما بقت له امن الطعن روح يجدي قلب اخويه احسين فطر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع*


*يجدي قلب اخويه احسين فطراو عالجها او دون العلگمي خر*
 

*يجدي الرمح بفاده تثنه يجدي و بالوجه للسيف رنه*



*يجدي او شيبه ابدمه تحنه يجدي او بالرمل خده تعفر* 

*يجدي مات محد وقف دونه او لا نغار غمض له اعيونه* 

*وحيد ايعالج او منخطف لونه و لا واحد ابحلگه ماي گطر* 

*يجدي مات محد مدد ايديه و لا واحد يجدي عدل رجليه* 

*يعالج بالشمس محد گرب ليه يحط له اظلال يا جدي من الحر* 

*تناديهم يهلنا و لا لفوها و لا جدها يجاوبها و لا أبوها* 

*حنت و انقطع ظنها امن اخوها او شافت عالخيم صول العسكر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*او ويلي عالخيم صول العسكر* 

*او وجها ابنار و الدخان كبر* 

*صال و نفج النسوان عنه نفر كل طفل مدعور منه* 

*صار اصياحها و النوح فنه و لا واحد يذب عنها او ينغر* 

*نهب ما چان بالصيوان موجود و ثجل احسين ويلي صار فرهود* 

*و لا خلا ابخيمتهم و لا عود حرگها او لعند الخيم سدر* 

*سلب ما چان عالنسوان موجود بگت وحده على خوها ابروحها اتجود* 

*دعاها بين مطروده و مطرود تفر هذي او هذي ابذيچ تعثر* 

*ابسوطه يضرب اسكينه و يردها تشگف بيدها يكسر زندها* 

*تجي زينب تخلصها او تردها لما سوطه ابمتن زينب تكسر* 

*چم امخدره ضيع دربها او چم مذهوله روع گلبها*  

*او چم مذعوره ابسوطه ضربها او نفجها الكتر و الكتر بالبر* 


*يتبع >>>*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*<<< تابع* 


*يحيدر گوم لينا الساع و احضر* 

*او شوف الخيل بالخيم تفتر* 

*لعتب المرتضى واچثر اعتابه و هيلن للتراب اعل اعتابه* 

*اندبه و انتحب و اوگف ابابه و گله اليوم يومك ياغضنفر* 

*لو ان الليث ابونا اليوم يدري اخوي احسين راسه اشلون مبري* 

*لفاني و دمعتي اعلى الوجن تدري فكنا امن السبي او لا تعذر* 

*يصنديد الحرب يمخيف لسباع يشيال الحمل لو طاح بالگاع* 

*اخبرك بالحرم ها راحن اضياع سبايا و بالردن ويلي تستر* 

*يسلبها العدو و يشتم وليها او جاير بالضرب ويلي عليها* 

*تهبط راسها او تشقف بديها دمعها ايسيل عالوجنات محمر* 


*النهايه*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *السلام* 
> 
> *ماشاء الله عليك يعطيك العافيه* 
> *وسدد الله خطاك في محب أهل البيت*
> *وثبتنا على وليتهم والسير على منهجهم* 
> *مشكور*  
> *تحياتي لك ياأبو سلطان* 
> *بالتوفيق للجميع*



*مشكوره بنتي علي التشجيع* 


*وسدد الله خطانا في محب أهل البيت*
*وثبتنا جميعا على ولايتهم والسير على منهجهم الشريف* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *هكذا الشاعر إبن نصار رحمة الله عليه يجسد بلهجته العراقية واقعة إمامكم الحسين عليه السلام يوم عاشوراء في لوحات صغيرة، لكنها ناطقة هادفة ملونه و متكاملة*  
> *تقرأها و كأنك تقرء مجلس حسيني في يوم عاشوراء* 
> *أنقلها لكم من كتاب:*  
> *"رياض المدح و الرثاء" لمؤلفه المرحوم فضيلة الشيخ حسين البلادي البحراني القديحي قدس الله سره الشريف* 
> *فهل تسمحوا لي، أتابعها، أم أتعبتكم معي؟*  
> *أنتظر الجواب* 
> 
> *و شكرا سلفا*



 
 
ياماي تجري بكل بلد
ياماي مارديت احد
ياماي كل شي بهاالارض ريان..
الا الحسين ينذبح عطشان..

السلام عليك ياابا عبد الله الحسين وعلى اصحابك واولادك واخوانك ..
اللهم بــارك لاخي ابو سلطان في سعيه .. ووفقك في خدمة
محمد واهل بيته .. (عليهم افضل الصلاة والسلاام )

اخي الكــريم .
لك من خالص الاعتذار .. انما الظروف
تمنعني من التواجد بشكل يومي .. لذلك لا تؤاخذني
لعدم الرد على طرحك الاكثر من رائــع .
اخي اجرك على ابا عبدالله الحسين .
اكمل مابدأت به .. بارك الله فيك .
ونحن لك بإذن الله من المتابعين .

تحياتي / اميرة

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 
*مقدر شعورك أختي و الله لا يشغلنا و اياكِ إلا في رضاه* 
*و شكرا لك على رمز التقدير* 
*فهو تقدير منك لخدمة أبا عبد الله الحسين عليه السلام* 

*و دمتي بألف خير*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*شكرا لكل من زار صفحتي هاذه و لو لم يعقب* 

*لأني و منذ صغري و أنا أحب النصاريات*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*رحمك الله يا إبن نصار لقد عزيت الحسين عليه السلام من عميق تلابيب قلبك*

----------


## الرباب

أخي الفاضل .. أبو سلطان ..

هذه مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المكان ..

ما جاء بي لمنتداكم الموقر عشقي للنصاريات .. فانا لم اجدها في مكان آخر ..

فهذا ان دل على شيء فإنه يدل على ثراء هذا المنتدى وغناه بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد وجميل وثميييييين ..

أنا منذ فترة أبحث عن النصاريات .. فهل تأذن لي أخي الكريم أن انسخها لأحتفظ بها ..

رجااااااااااءً ..

مأجورييييييييين

----------


## حبيبتي كثوري

مشكور ياخوي على مشاركتك موضوع 

الجميل لم ارء مثل هذا الموضوع 


في منتديات 


مشكور وانا عضو جديد واتمنى منك 

كثير من تقدم و مثابره في خدمة اهل البيت 


مع الف تحياتي وشكررررررررررررررر

----------


## أبو سلطان

> أخي الفاضل .. أبو سلطان ..







> هذه مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المكان ..
> 
> ما جاء بي لمنتداكم الموقر عشقي للنصاريات .. فانا لم اجدها في مكان آخر ..
> 
> فهذا ان دل على شيء فإنه يدل على ثراء هذا المنتدى وغناه بكل ماهو مفيد وجديد وجميل وثميييييين ..
> 
> أنا منذ فترة أبحث عن النصاريات .. فهل تأذن لي أخي الكريم أن انسخها لأحتفظ بها ..
> 
> رجااااااااااءً ..
> ...




أختي الرباب و هل يعقل أن أنا الذي تجرأت و كتبت من دون إذن، مع إن أملي الكبير من ذلك أن أنشر هذا التراث الحسيني الجليل - النصاريات، لوحات و لا بعدها لوحات من أجمل ما صنع الإنسان في علم الشعر الشعبي و قد اندثر أو كاد أن يندثر، هل يعقل أن أمنع عنك ما قد كتبته

إستأذني إمامك الحسين عليه السلام و توكلي على الله و انسخي و ترحمي على الشيخ قدس الله سره الشريف لأنه من حافظ عليه و حفظه و أنا وضعته في هذه الشبكة العزيزة بأهلها و مالكيها ليبقي ما بقي الزمن إن شاء الله

حفظ الله الجميع

و شكرا لك كثيرا

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مشكور ياخوي على مشاركتك موضوع 
> 
> الجميل لم ارء مثل هذا الموضوع 
> 
> 
> في منتديات 
> 
> 
> مشكور وانا عضو جديد واتمنى منك 
> ...



شكرا لك أخي حبيبتي كثوري و الله و استأنست بكلامك هذا يا عزيزي 
فإني فعلا أحب النصاريات، و الذي أكبر من هذا فقد كتبتها بأصبع واحد و بسرعة السلحفات, خلال العشرة هي و موضوع آخر أيضا 
و ذلك بتوفيق من الله جل شأنه

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي الغالي أبو سلطان 

كنت متابع بصمت 

هنا أحب أن أسجل كلمة أعجاب وشكر لشخصكم الكريم 

أخي تعرف اني قبل حوالي الفمنتعشر سنة 

كنت أدرس خطابة ودرست يمكن فلاف قصايد من النصاريات 

لكن لسبب ما توقفت عن الدراسة ورجعت الى المدرسة النظامية 

ما أقول الا الله يجازي اللي كان السبب في توقفي 

عموماً رحم الله والديك 

ورحم  الله الشيخ على ما كتب في إمام البرية الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام 

فمان الله

----------


## أبو سلطان

> أخي الغالي أبو سلطان 
> 
> كنت متابع بصمت  
> هنا أحب أن أسجل كلمة أعجاب وشكر لشخصكم الكريم  
> أخي تعرف اني قبل حوالي الفمنتعشر سنة  
> كنت أدرس خطابة ودرست يمكن فلاف قصايد من النصاريات  
> لكن لسبب ما توقفت عن الدراسة ورجعت الى المدرسة النظامية  
> ما أقول الا الله يجازي اللي كان السبب في توقفي  
> عموماً رحم الله والديك  
> ...



لو استمريت إنچان إنت ألحين ملا ريزخون و الا عالم مجتهد

بس ما خبرتني عن صوتك عدل و الا لا

و حفظك عدل و الا لا

لأن الأول اللي صوتهم عدل مع جودة الحفظ على طول ايصيروا ملالي

و اللي صوتهم چرك بس حفظهم عدل على طول ايصيروا علماء

أما لا صوت و لا حفظ ما ليهم الا النخلة لو الحمار

أما أنا خفقت من الجميع و الحمدلله و الأسباب: لا صوت لا حفظ و أخاف حتى من فيي و على هذا كله خجول

ايسموني لول الخافق

شكرا لك أخويي واحد فاضي على المعلومة

----------

